# Opera jobs and auditions



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Where do you find audition listed for opera houses, been on the web's sites of my local opera houses and nothing there


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Try yaptracker.com


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Bonetan said:


> Try yaptracker.com


Unfortunately that site is US, and I live in the UK


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

It only took me a few moments to find this online. It's a start...

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Opera-Auditions-UK-284587941651060/posts/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Don Fatale said:


> It only took me a few moments to find this online. It's a start...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/Opera-Auditions-UK-284587941651060/posts/?ref=page_internal


If you check the first link out, they are actually charging you 700 quid to go and preform for them
Thought it was supposed to be the other way round

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...38325502943956,"share_id":0}]}}&__tn__=*s*s-R

And the second one seems simular, they actually charge you 80 quid to audition for them
Look at the photo in the link, teaching him breath support and allotment, the very basics anyone should of learnt, just looks like a load of companies selling training, the whole thing looks a scam
https://www.nationaloperastudio.org.uk/Pages/Category/yap

Then the 3rd link, very little mentioned, but says please pm me for further info. Well how as you supposed to pm him if you don't have a Facebook account. This is just Facebook all round, the whole thing is crap and an utter scam and hokes to humanity! I was really hopping to get some one to one face to face then online fake application really 
https://m.facebook.com/groups/21954...5071920269314,"share_id":0}]}}&__tn__=*s*sH-R

4th link, yet again another scam, now wanting nearly 300 euros for you to audition
https://nyiop.as.me/schedule.php


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

And this one, looks to good to be true, not read the entire thing yet
https://m.facebook.com/110183554326...765420206902819,"share_id":0}]}}&__tn__=EHH-R


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Batista230 said:


> If you check the first link out, they are actually charging you 700 quid to go and preform for them
> Thought it was supposed to be the other way round
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...38325502943956,"share_id":0}]}}&__tn__=*s*s-R
> ...


 Having read this link it does seem as though this is not a scam but it does need investigating as to the worthiness of those who are offering it. It does appear that they are offering tuition and workshops in the various roles to people, after which a cast would be selected. So you are not just paying £700 for them to audition you but for a whole series of workshops. However as with all of these things it does need checking out. For example who are these people? , just how many people are going In for this? What are the prospects if you succeed? Just how much of a leg-up will it be?


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

DavidA said:


> Having read this link it does seem as though this is not a scam but it does need investigating as to the worthiness of those who are offering it. It does appear that they are offering tuition and workshops in the various roles to people, after which a cast would be selected. So you are not just paying £700 for them to audition you but for a whole series of workshops. However as with all of these things it does need checking out. For example who are these people? , just how many people are going In for this? What are the prospects if you succeed? Just how much of a leg-up will it be?


Ow please David please! You can not tell me that paying 700 quid for an audition is legit. Bit like saying asda are hiring and are charging that of equivalent of 2 weeks wages for an interview, and in return for that investment the sucsefull candidate will receive the appropriate training to work in one of our stores, regardless of if this person has worked for say Morrisons for 20+ years

But hold on now hear is the next part. If the sucsefull candidate has completed there training (700 quid remember) they will be offered a position to work as part of our team in one of our stores and will be paid national minimum wage. Now there is no mention of pay what so ever from this add


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

How high are you aiming? Perhaps I'm missing the obvious, but as far as the UK is concerned, why don't you just phone the opera companies and ask? It's not like there are lots of them.

If you're prepared to move a bit further afield, I know Munich Opera has a young singers programme as I watched a documentary about it a few years ago on German television. I'm fairly sure some of the other German opera houses do too.

https://www.staatsoper.de/en/operastudio/application.html


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Annied said:


> How high are you aiming? Perhaps I'm missing the obvious, but as far as the UK is concerned, why don't you just phone the opera companies and ask? It's not like there are lots of them.
> 
> If you're prepared to move a bit further afield, I know Munich Opera has a young singers programme as I watched a documentary about it a few years ago on German television. I'm fairly sure some of the other German opera houses do too.
> 
> https://www.staatsoper.de/en/operastudio/application.html


That link you provided is for under 30s only.
I googled Manchester opera houses and the only thing that appears is a booking agent site. There seams no way possible to contact these opera horse what so ever.
https://www.manchestertheatres.com/operahouse.htm

Do you know where I could get a list of opera companies near me please?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Batista230 said:


> Ow please David please! You can not tell me that paying 700 quid for an audition is legit. Bit like saying asda are hiring and are charging that of equivalent of 2 weeks wages for an interview, and in return for that investment the sucsefull candidate will receive the appropriate training to work in one of our stores, regardless of if this person has worked for say Morrisons for 20+ years
> 
> But hold on now hear is the next part. If the sucsefull candidate has completed there training (700 quid remember) they will be offered a position to work as part of our team in one of our stores and will be paid national minimum wage. Now there is no mention of pay what so ever from this add


You have completely failed to read what I put. You said that it was 700 quid for an audition. I said it offered much more than than in that it offered workshops and training, which it does. Whether that is good or bad is up to the applicant. But please don't misinterpret what I say. I'm afraid we are dealing with the arts, not a job in Tesco, so please have a little realism.


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

Many opera singing positions in the UK are taken by students of the Music Colleges (in Manchester, that's the Royal Northern College of Music). Being on the opera course there would give you a distinct advantage. I suggest you contact them and ask for help.

You don't say much about yourself, so it's not easy to advise you. Are you formally trained? What sort of age are you? Have you any experience of singing on stage?

You might try these sites:

http://recruitment.roh.org.uk/vacancyList.php
https://www.media-match.com/uk/music/jobsboard.php

Unfortunately, routes to opera auditions are very competitive, I know at least a dozen of stunningly good young(ish) people who simply sing in the chorus at Glyndebourne and RoH. Your best bet might be to try one of the televised talent show auditions and hope someone likes you.

Good luck!


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Batista230 said:


> That link you provided is for under 30s only.
> *I googled Manchester opera houses and the only thing that appears is a booking agent site.* There seams no way possible to contact these opera horse what so ever.
> https://www.manchestertheatres.com/operahouse.htm
> 
> Do you know where I could get a list of opera companies near me please?


Perhaps I'm just feeling particularly crotchety today, but what are you actually doing to help yourself?

I've just googled "Manchester Opera House phone number" and up pops the stage door number straight away. "Opera North Leeds phone number" also produces a number. Wikipedia will give you a comprehensive list of opera companies in the UK if you google "Opera companies in the UK".

All of the searches together took me less time than your posts here probably took to write.


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> You don't say much about yourself, so it's not easy to advise you. Are you formally trained? What sort of age are you? Have you any experience of singing on stage?


So I will try and explain, I have had much private tuition but little public singing. Songs I have covered are all 21 century pop/ rock song, been trying to join a cover band but I found the mentality of these people (to try put it in the nicest possible way) is utter *****. So now looking at putting my skills elsewhere


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> Your best bet might be to try one of the televised talent show auditions and hope someone likes you.


I though that would be a good idea myself given the songs I have covered, someone ells said the same thing to this lady garga song I covered
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1L-cTB3yOicgKR76qabMiKEFllSqxhcU-/view?usp=drivesdk
But unfortunately I have not been able to find my feet and made no links what so ever and received 100% unconstructive criticism and haterage from the people on open mic/ jam nights and just bands in general


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Annied said:


> I've just googled "Manchester Opera House phone number" and up pops the stage door number straight away. "Opera North Leeds phone number" also produces a number. Wikipedia will give you a comprehensive list of opera companies in the UK if you google "Opera companies in the UK".


But those are only for booking tickets sir


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Batista230 said:


> I though that would be a good idea myself given the songs I have covered, someone ells said the same thing to this lady garga song I covered
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1L-cTB3yOicgKR76qabMiKEFllSqxhcU-/view?usp=drivesdk
> But unfortunately I have not been able to find my feet and made no links what so ever and *received 100% unconstructive criticism and haterage* from the people on open mic/ jam nights and just bands in general


Do you actually think you're going for the right profession then? Afraid it's a profession where there is an awful lot of competition and very few actually succeed.


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

DavidA said:


> Do you actually think you're going for the right profession then? Afraid it's a profession where there is an awful lot of competition and very few actually succeed.


Yes David, but what about the quality of competition, because from what I have seen all of it is not worth wasting the rotten eggs and tomatoes on.

Are there more prat musisions now then ever before?
Or what do you think how the industry works, is it may the best man win or ilumanarti blood lines?


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

Batista230 said:


> Are there more prat musisions now then ever before?


Not a very helpful view of a fine profession, if I may say.

You say you've tried open mic nights and so forth - but isn't this largely pop, rather than operatic, music?

The rise of an opera soloist is dependent on hard-work. Seeing a very good singing teacher once a week and singing for at least four hours a day, every day, learning a vast number of scores and learning to be a good actor as well as a singer - all these are necessary. It is certainly the best who get to the top - but many who are just as good don't get to the top, simply because for every Pavarotti, there are a hundred "wanna-be's".

Are you modelling the above regime, Batista230? Do you practise for four hours a day? Are you with a teacher? Are you learning the repertoire of Verdi, Wagner and so forth? If not, I'm afraid you need a reality check. Opera isn't the pop music world, where a few talentless, lucky people make it to the top because they look appealing, or who are simply in the right place at the right time. (Of course, many pop musicians have talent and rise to the top because of it.)

I suggest you go and join a large choral society, or an amateur operatic group or a Gilbert and Sullivan Society. There, you can get experience (but even there, you'd need to compete against some experienced people who work very hard).

Incidentally, I couldn't download the clip of you singing. Please could you embed it into your next post, since no-one's actually commented on the quality of your voice.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> The rise of an opera soloist is dependent on hard-work. Seeing a very good singing teacher once a week and singing for at least four hours a day, every day, learning a vast number of scores and learning to be a good actor as well as a singer - all these are necessary. It is certainly the best who get to the top - but many who are just as good don't get to the top, simply because for every Pavarotti, there are a hundred "wanna-be's".


As a singer myself, I think this is sound advice. The 1st thing you need to do is find yourself a good operatic teacher with experience in the field. If you have talent things will fall into place from there.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I'd be a singing janitor sweeping the stage , dusting piano keys , polishing a polytonal .


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> Not a very helpful view of a fine profession, if I may say.
> 
> You say you've tried open mic nights and so forth - but isn't this largely pop, rather than operatic, music?
> .


I am referring to the people that preform and compose contempory pop/ rock songs that don't have the ability to sing well and don't even know this but are more them happy to demalise belittle and destroy the hard and better work of others, the kind of people you will meet in this class of music are complete slime balls and not worthy of rotten eggs and tomatos


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> Are you modelling the above regime, Batista230? Do you practise for four hours a day? Are you with a teacher? e.


Yes I have done so before


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> I suggest you go and join a large choral society, or an amateur operatic group or a Gilbert and Sullivan Society. .


Gilbert and Sullivan, what is this?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1L-cTB3yOicgKR76qabMiKEFllSqxhcU-/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

Batista230 said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1L-cTB3yOicgKR76qabMiKEFllSqxhcU-/view?usp=drivesdk


Batista230, assuming this is you singing, I'm afraid you don't have what it takes to become an opera singer.
In case you wonder about my credentials, I'm a professional conductor who's spent the last 40 years in the job, so I know the business well.
But it's clear that you enjoy singing and I'd encourage you to continue with whatever niche you find works best for you. Pursue music as a hobby and it will be your friend: pursue music as a profession and it might let you be content, but only a very few are both content and wealthy.

Good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> Batista230, assuming this is you singing, I'm afraid you don't have what it takes to become an opera singer.
> In case you wonder about my credentials, I'm a professional conductor who's spent the last 40 years in the job, so I know the business well.


Really! And would you like to elaborate further, why you think this and where you have preformed before, how many people you have auditioned in this time, who you have trained and who trained you? 
And a, I just have the Simon cowl know how that you don't have the born talent will not hood wink me i am afread.

No please enlighten us all with your knolage of singing tequnickes as a qualified teacher that you can provide constructive critasisum, because what you have just said there sir is unconstructive


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

Batista230 said:


> Really! And would you like to elaborate further, why you think this and where you have preformed before?
> And a, I just have the Simon cowl know how that you don't have the born talent will not hood wink me i am afread.
> 
> No please enlighten us all with your knolage of singing tequnickes as a qualified teacher that you can provide constructive critasisum, because what you have just said there sir is unconstructive


I'm sorry you found my analysis unhelpful.

I've performed in a few places, including:

St. Peter's Rome, Notre-Dame de Paris, King's College, Cambridge, The Royal Palace in Hungary and the cathedral in Santiago da Compostela.
The Prague Spring International Music Festival
The Royal Festival Hall
Cathedrals in most European capital cities
BBC Radio 3 and BBC1. National TV stations in Italy, France, Austria and Spain.

I'm sorry that I've upset you, but you're simply not cut out for it. Just as I'm not cut out to be a professional footballer. Or Theresa May's cut out to be a racing driver.

I've auditioned hundreds of singers in my time and know when I hear someone who deserves a chance to go on.

I've listened again to you singing. What follows is a full analysis of your voice as a potential opera singer.
I don't understand why you chose to cover a female singer. In doing so, you don't show whether or not you have a useful range as a tenor or a bass. 
You certainly don't have the tonal quality for a successful counter-tenor. 
Your vocal production is nasal (you sing down your nose) which is a common fault amongst amateur singers brought up on pop music. This limits your dynamic range and will cause vocal fatigue. 
Your intonation is distinctly suspect, although the clip isn't really long enough to give a full assessment. Your diction is poor and your vowel sounds are incorrectly formed.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Batista230 said:


> Really! And would you like to elaborate further, why you think this and where you have preformed before, how many people you have auditioned in this time, who you have trained and who trained you?
> And a, I just have the Simon cowl know how that you don't have the born talent will not hood wink me i am afread.
> 
> No please enlighten us all with your knolage of singing tequnickes as a qualified teacher that you can provide constructive critasisum, because what you have just said there sir is unconstructive


This has gone on too long, and people here have been polite so far. I'm reluctant to write in caps, but there's a time and place... and this is it.

YOU CAN'T SING.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Batista230 said:


> Really! And would you like to elaborate further, why you think this and where you have preformed before, how many people you have auditioned in this time, who you have trained and who trained you?
> And a, I just have the Simon cowl know how that you don't have the born talent will not hood wink me i am afread.
> 
> No please enlighten us all with your knolage of singing tequnickes as a qualified teacher that you can provide constructive critasisum, because what you have just said there sir is unconstructive


I'm afraid if you had the Simon Cowell knowhow you would not be wasting your time trying to make a profession out of singing. The first thing Cowell says in his biography is that he positively discourages people from entering the singing profession (pop music of course) because he knows how difficult it is to make an impact. But it appears anyone trying to give you good advice is just 'unconstructive'.I would have love to have been a professional musician but I know I don't have the talent. Kind friends long ago convinced me the only vocal talent I have is for emptying a room in a hurry! That is realism, something you need a good dose of, unless you are kidding us. The constructive criticism I could give you is to do something else and save music for a hobby.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Don Fatale said:


> This has gone on too long, and people here have been polite so far. I'm reluctant to write in caps, but there's a time and place... and this is it.
> 
> YOU CAN'T SING.


Oh he knows that. The sound sample he uploaded is obviously him just trying to be funny. This whole thread is him putting everyone on.


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> I'm sorry you found my analysis unhelpful.
> 
> I've performed in a few places, including:
> 
> ...


Would look forward to seeing your port folio before this thread is shut down and hidden


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> I've listened again to you singing. What follows is a full analysis of your voice as a potential opera singer.
> I don't understand why you chose to cover a female singer. In doing so, you don't show whether or not you have a useful range as a tenor or a bass.
> You certainly don't have the tonal quality for a successful counter-tenor.
> Your vocal production is nasal (you sing down your nose) which is a common fault amongst amateur singers brought up on pop music. This limits your dynamic range and will cause vocal fatigue.
> Your intonation is distinctly suspect, although the clip isn't really long enough to give a full assessment. Your diction is poor and your vowel sounds are incorrectly formed.


Lady garga is not an opera singer so how con you come to a pointless conclusion that I can not sing in opera mode as this song dose not. But interesting analyses that I easily chargeable
I have the right to choose any kind of mode style I wish weather that be male or female, and is not for you to critasise on that pal! you obvusly don't understand much about vocal range as the chords of that song range from about B3 to B4

Nasil sound ay, well I just sang it with my noise pinched and all of the sound except n and m came out the mouth.

Diction ay, well i can clearly understand every word I have sang


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Instead of screaming and lashing out, you should have put all that energy in finding a teacher.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

This thread has taken an unexpected turn lol


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Well all I can say is good luck. You can't sing but neither can a lot who have made it into pop music. Your aspirations as an opera singer are laughable, as are mine. You ask for advice and then when it is not what you want to hear you call people names. Don't think you'll get very far with that attitude


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Bonetan said:


> This thread has taken an unexpected turn lol


And for the record, I would just like to point out that I was not the aggressor, I was not the one who turned nasty and trashed this thread!


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

DavidA said:


> You ask for advice and then when it is not what you want to hear you call people names.


You are very wrong and you have twisted the facts that have been written hear in to lies to support the argument for your fellow members that has nothing to do what so ever with the op question


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

We have removed several posts (and some comments) from the thread due to inappropriate language. It's clear that this thread no longer serves a useful purpose so it has been closed.


----------

